# Question about training vine to lattice mounted to fence



## jbertoletti (Apr 21, 2017)

I have a couple grapevines that I have been growing for a couple years, and I just ordered a few more. I initially was going with the stake and string method, but my yard is so small it wasn't really feasible. 

Last weekend, I went crazy and bought a bunch of pieces of 4 by 8 foot cedar lattice and screwed them directly to my fence. I was thinking that the grape vines could completely cover the fence and it would look cool, and not have to grow through the fence to my neighbors side.

After completing all of the work, it dawned on me that the grapevines usually grow through the lattice because it is not attached directly to anything, so I am doubting my design now. 

So, my question is, will the tendrils grab on to the lattice pieces? The lattice pieces are 1.5 inches wide and 3/8ths deep. There are gaps where the fence is not directly behind the lattice where the tendrils have room to wrap around.

If it will not attach to something that wide, should I run some wires along the lattice for the vines to grab on to, or cut holes where the gaps are to make an easier spot for the tendrils to grab? Or, should I take it all down and mount the lattice a few inches away from the fence to allow the vines room to grow through?

TL;DR: Will grape vine tendrils attach to lattice pieces that are 1.5 inches wide by 3/8ths deep, or do they have to grow in and out of the lattice holes to get support?

You can see in the pictures what I am talking about. I tied everything up by string for now. 

Any advice appreciated.

Jon


----------



## Johny99 (Apr 21, 2017)

In my experience the tendrils will grab anything the can. I use top-notch intermediate posts that are bigger than a t post and the will completely wrap those. I think your issue is going to be gating the shoots to grow where you want, for that green or electrical tape will help. I also suspect that some will go through the lattice to your neighbors side, and you'll have to tell them it is a gift or weave them back in. While not the best for sun exposure, I think you have a good plan for a border trellis. Go for it and enjoy.


----------

